# Thug Brookies



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This report is complete on my blog (utahwaterlog.blogspot.com), because this forum won't allow more than 25 images per post.

Last week, my family and I went with the in-laws to the Uintas. It was my 4th week in a row fishing the Uintas.

Whitney Reservoir was fun and then we got skunked at Teapot, but ended up at Provo River Falls to finish the day. Fun trip!











This week:

Went with Brookieguy1 on Saturday to chase big brookies around. The fishing was difficult, but the right presentation got them dialed in.

Some pics of that:













More pics and full story on my blog. Please visit the Utah Water Log for more.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Man those look like footballs:!:Nice fish (of course). The falls look like they are running abit low?Nice job as always Loah8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

way2go fellas, nice fish, great report



uh.....let me guess what lure Dave was using. :smile:



.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy crap! Awesome job guy's.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow! those brookies have a serious obesity problem. |-O-| Nice work! 

I caught a good smallie 2 days ago that I thought had some heft, but those brookies, I believe, are even fatter still. Impressive!


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Those are all absolute bruisers!!!!!


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow - nice fish pictures!


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks like a ton of FUN! 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome fish!


----------

